# Ma devo emergere gcc-3.3.6-r1?

## lucapost

Qualche ora fa ho fatto un sync, mi trovo questi pacchetti da emergere:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge -uNDpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 
```

La cosa mi sa un pÃ² strana, infatti giÃ  da diverse settimane ho:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ eix -I gcc

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

   (2.95)   [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]2.95.3-r10

   (3.1)   [P]3.1.1-r2

   (3.2)   [P]*3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4

   (3.3)   [P](~)3.3.2-r7 (~)3.3.5-r1 (~)3.3.5.20050130-r1 (~)3.3.6 (~)3.3.6-r1

   (3.4)   (~)3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 (~)3.4.5-r1 (~)3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 (~)3.4.6-r2

   (4.0)   *4.0.3

   (4.1)   *4.1.0_alpha20061208 (~)4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 (~)4.1.1-r3

   (4.2)   [M]*4.2.0_alpha20061205

   (4.3)   [M]*4.3.0_alpha20061216

     Installed versions:  4.1.1-r3(4.1)(13:50:33 28/11/06)(-altivec -bootstrap -build -doc fortran -gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

```

Qua emerge --info:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r8 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Thu, 11 Jan 2007 20:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://robin.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv isdnlog jpeg libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Non capisco perchÃ¨ non li basti gcc4.1.1-r3, secondo voi c'Ã¨ qualcosa che puzza?

/EDIT

Qui c'Ã¨ la storia del mio gcc:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ genlop -e gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Sat Oct 14 23:08:47 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1

     Wed Nov 15 17:07:08 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r2

     Tue Nov 28 13:51:25 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3

```

----------

## riverdragon

Aggiungi al primo emerge la flag -t così da vedere chi è che lo vuole.

----------

## lucapost

Ecco qua:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge -uNDpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ eix -I jdk

...

...

...

[I] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   *1.4.2.12-r2 *1.4.2.13

   (1.5)   1.5.0.08 (~)1.5.0.09 (~)1.5.0.09-r1 (~)1.5.0.10

   (1.6)   (~)1.6.0 (~)1.6.0-r1

     Installed versions:  1.5.0.10(1.5)(15:21:05 04/12/06)(X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin)

           1.6.0-r1(1.6)(13:36:57 17/12/06)(X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0

[I] virtual/jdk

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   1.4.1 1.4.2

   (1.5)   1.5.0

   (1.6)   (~)1.6.0

     Installed versions:  1.4.2(1.4)(21:44:12 08/11/06) 1.5.0(1.5)(11:48:48 15/10/06) 1.6.0(1.6)(12:40:45 14/12/06)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/

     Description:         Virtual for JDK

Found 3 matches.

```

Continuo a non capire perchÃ¨ non l'ha chiesto quando ho installato sun-jdk...

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Continuo a non capire perchÃ¨ non l'ha chiesto quando ho installato sun-jdk...

 

Per questo motivo:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.6.0-r1.ebuild?view=log&only_with_tag=HEAD

 :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Grazie, Nessun dubbio ora:  ma col c***o che mi compilo delle "nuove" gcc, piuttosto maschero sun-jdk-1.6.0-r1.   :Cool: 

----------

## IlGab

Sto aggiornando un sistema gentoo e dopo il sync faccio un bel emerge -auD world... questo è l'output

```

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [104-r13] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.22.1 [2.17.5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 [1.5.1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.6_p1-r2] USE="ldap*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.63 [2.62] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070704 [1.1.20070604] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r1 [22.5] 
```

Perchè mai vuole installarmi i gcc-3.3.6-r1 ??

----------

## Kernel78

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --tree (-t)
> 
>               Shows the dependency tree for  the  given  target  by  indenting
> 
>               dependencies.   This  is  only really useful in combination with
> ...

 

Quindi prova a lanciare 

```
emerge -uDpvNt world
```

 così vedi chi lo vuole ...

----------

## 102376

basta che ti installi se quello 

```
sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 
```

sse il pacchetto che richiede gcc è binario.

----------

## IlGab

```

[nomerge      ]       dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.02  USE="-X -alsa -nsplugin" 

[ebuild  NS   ]        sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -

gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 
```

E perchè fin'ora non è servito   :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

Penso ci sia qualcos'altro, posta una sezione più estesa dell'output ...

----------

## IlGab

Ok... sorry man per il continuo spamming

Ecco l'output del comando emerge -uDpvNt world

```

[nomerge      ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.2  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070704 [1.1.20070604] USE="unicode -examples" 359 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-pages-2.63 [2.62] USE="nls" 1,795 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r3 [4.6_p1-r2] USE="ldap* pam -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux

) -skey -smartcard -static -tcpd" 61 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 [1.5.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,653 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r1 [22.5] USE="nls -X -ipv6 (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/layman-1.0.10  

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb java nls perl python zlib -emacs -now

ebdav -ruby" 

[nomerge      ]   www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm

-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1  USE="berkdb ldap -gdbm" 

[nomerge      ]     net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb perl readline ssl -crypt -debug -gdbm -ipv6 -kerberos -minim

al -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -tcpd" 

[nomerge      ]      sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[nomerge      ]       dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.02  USE="-X -alsa -nsplugin" 

[ebuild  NS   ]        sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -

gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/debianutils-2.22.1 [2.17.5] USE="-static" 133 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [104-r13] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb java nls perl python zlib -emacs -nowe

bdav -ruby" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.02  USE="-X -alsa -nsplugin" 

[nomerge      ]   virtual/libstdc++-3.3  

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gtk 

(-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB 

```

Effettivamente c'è il virtual/libstdc++-3.3 come suggerito da zocram. Credo proprio che sia quello a volere gcc

Thx a tutti

----------

## 102376

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ok... sorry man per il continuo spamming
> 
> Ecco l'output del comando emerge -uDpvNt world
> 
> ```
> ...

 

calma calma, io non ti ho detto che libstdc vuole gcc, ma solo che se il pacchetto che richiede gcc è binario, allora puo' installare libstdc++

come mi ha detto luca89

 *Quote:*   

> è un pacchetto binario, quindi non è necessario gcc-3 per la compilazione ma basta il pacchetto di compatibilità (sys-libs/libstdc++-v3). Installa quello e il sistema non dovrà più richiedere gcc-3.3*.

 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del topic aperto da IlGab con questo.

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare e prestiamo attenzione alla sezione corretta (il thread era stato aperto nel  forum di discussione)

----------

